# Export data from phpmyadmin



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

I use Phpmyadmin to export emails and other information to my newsletter list and export in CSV format. Everything is fine till now.

But when i import then all data of that table gets exported from the day - table build. Please can you tell me the way, through which i can export a data from particular date. Hope to hear from someone soon


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

so you want to export data based on a particular date?


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

yes, export data as per date


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

just make a script in php that exports data based on the date range you provide it....using mysql_fetch_array


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Sorry i dont know the php scripting, is this script available online somewhere or any different way?


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

No Problem....

ill write you the script....can you tell me how you want to search your database.

do you want to recieve results based on a Date Range Or Everything before a specific date or everything after a specific date......give me a little more infomation


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks, I am looking for data after a specific date


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Any update on the script?


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Mr.LLB said:


> No Problem....
> 
> ill write you the script....can you tell me how you want to search your database.
> 
> do you want to recieve results based on a Date Range Or Everything before a specific date or everything after a specific date......give me a little more infomation


Mr. LLB waiting for your reply with the script..


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

OMG, I completely forgot about this. I am soo sorry. 

Can I know how you are saving your date in the database. So your date format, whether its like "July 31, 2004" or 05/04/05


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

It's quite difficult to tell becase phpmyadmin showing registration date is "1134914257". It's a phpbb forum, so may be you know how they save the data?


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

hmmmmm not sure about that date format.....let me search around and see what i can do


----------



## Mr.LLB (May 27, 2008)

is the forum something that you download and install.....if so....give me a link to their site please


----------



## ashras99 (Jul 13, 2002)

Currently site is offline but don't know what you mean by you download and install, we just need users email address from phpmyadmin on the basis of date, so i can import that in newsletter list.


----------

